# Windows License



## diegovilchez (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi,
I got the " Your windows license will expire soon" notification. What can I do?
I bought my PC with the windows system pre-installed. I don't have a product key.
I am attaching a screenshot with my PC's technical features. 
Hope you can help me, please.

Thank you,
Diego V.


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

If you upgraded from Windows 8 to 8.1 here is the fix: http://windowsreport.com/12007-your-windows-license-will-expire-soon-windows-8-1/


----------



## diegovilchez (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you for your response. I tried the link, but I had a problem. When I right-click on windows explorer I don't have the option to "close" as required, so I basically got stuck.


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

Is the process running?


----------



## diegovilchez (Apr 13, 2016)

Yes, it is.


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

When you right click on the process, look for anything like "stop" "end process" etc. The wording on the directions may not be exact.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's "end task" but this is only a temporary fix to rearm it for another 30 days after which time it will expire again. You can only do that four times in total and then you have to activate.

Please open an Elevated Command Prompt window (on the Start screen, type "Command" - a Command Prompt icon will appear, right-click on it and select Run as Administrator) then at the prompt, type the following (be sure to include the spaces):

*Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab*

After running the command, two files will appear on your desktop, report.txt and repfiles.cab. Please open the report.txt file in Notepad and copy and paste the contents here. The repfiles.cab is only a backup file and can be ignored for the time being.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You bought new or used? Brand name (Dell, Acer, etc.) or a custom build?


----------



## diegovilchez (Apr 13, 2016)

Cookiegal said:


> It's "end task" but this is only a temporary fix to rearm it for another 30 days after which time it will expire again. You can only do that four times in total and then you have to activate.
> 
> Please open an Elevated Command Prompt window (on the Start screen, type "Command" - a Command Prompt icon will appear, right-click on it and select Run as Administrator) then at the prompt, type the following (be sure to include the spaces):
> 
> ...


Thank


----------



## diegovilchez (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Cookiegal,
Thank you for your help. Unfortunately, I am not computer savvy. I have no idea what an elevated command is. However, I would like to ask you
what is going to happen when my license expires-May 11? Can I go to one of those computer techs and ask them to, I don't know, reinstall windows?

TerryNet, I bought a brand-new Lenovo PC from a merchant.
Thank you guys for your help


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome but please carry out the instructions I posted.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

diegovilchez said:


> I have no idea what an elevated command is.


Right click on the Start button and select "Command Prompt (Admin)."


----------



## diegovilchez (Apr 13, 2016)

Cookiegal said:


> You're welcome but please carry out the instructions I posted.


Hi Cookiegal,
I can't believe I did it. I pasted below the report file as you've suggested.

<DiagReport>
<LicensingData>
<ToolVersion>6.3.9600.16384</ToolVersion>
<LicensingStatus>SL_LICENSING_STATUS_LICENSED</LicensingStatus>
<LicensingStatusReason>0x00000000</LicensingStatusReason>
<LocalGenuineState>SL_GEN_STATE_IS_GENUINE</LocalGenuineState>
<LocalGenuineResultP>1</LocalGenuineResultP>
<LastOnlineGenuineResult></LastOnlineGenuineResult>
<GraceTimeMinutes>29452</GraceTimeMinutes>
<TotalGraceDays>0</TotalGraceDays>
<ValidityExpiration></ValidityExpiration>
<ActivePartialProductKey>9D6T9</ActivePartialProductKey>
<ActiveProductKeyPid2>00261-50000-00000-AA148</ActiveProductKeyPid2>
<OSVersion>6.3.9600.2.00010100.0.0.048</OSVersion>
<ProductName>Windows 8.1 Pro</ProductName>
<ProcessorArchitecture>x64</ProcessorArchitecture>
<EditionId>Professional</EditionId>
<BuildLab>9600.winblue_ltsb.160310-0600</BuildLab>
<TimeZone>Eastern Standard Time(GMT-04:00)</TimeZone>
<ActiveSkuId>c06b6981-d7fd-4a35-b7b4-054742b7af67</ActiveSkuId>
<ActiveSkuDescription>Windows(R) Operating System, VOLUME_KMSCLIENT channel</ActiveSkuDescription>
<ProductUniquenessGroups>55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f</ProductUniquenessGroups>
<ActiveProductKeyPKeyId>ace182fe-75fe-ee4b-31e7-9fb20a237002</ActiveProductKeyPKeyId>
<ActiveProductKeyPidEx>06401-02615-000-000000-03-3082-9600.0000-2512015</ActiveProductKeyPidEx>
<ActiveProductKeyChannel>Volume:GVLK</ActiveProductKeyChannel>
<ActiveVolumeCustomerPid>55041-00142-314-300662-03-3082-7601.0000-2482014</ActiveVolumeCustomerPid>
<OfflineInstallationId>031413128303324492016502930029480056706110114116184173116930800</OfflineInstallationId>
<DomainJoined>false</DomainJoined>
<ComputerSid>S-1-5-21-1210139002-1081564048-3858649794</ComputerSid>
<ProductLCID>3082</ProductLCID>
<UserLCID>1033</UserLCID>
<SystemLCID>3082</SystemLCID>
<CodeSigning>SIGNED_INFO_PRS_SIGNED</CodeSigning>
<ServiceAvailable>true</ServiceAvailable>
<OemMarkerVersion></OemMarkerVersion>
<OemId></OemId>
<OemTableId></OemTableId>
<Manufacturer>LENOVO</Manufacturer>
<Model>10160</Model>
<InstallDate>20150908114445.000000-240</InstallDate>
</LicensingData>
<HealthCheck>
<Result>PASS</Result>
<TamperedItems></TamperedItems>
</HealthCheck>
<GenuineAuthz>
<ServerProps>GenuineId=55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f;OemId=;OptionalInfoId=;Pid=wJ9MLyFpnL+f50aIHQ0r7tC76xug1EyIpv3NemAtkOQ=;SkuId=c06b6981-d7fd-4a35-b7b4-054742b7af67;TimeStampServer=2015-09-15T20:20:20Z;</ServerProps>
</GenuineAuthz>
</DiagReport>


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The news is not good. This computer is using a KMS Client that has to connect to the servers every month to continue activation. This is only for user by corporations and end users are not permitted to use this type of license. Therefore, we cannot assist with this machine unless you purchase a valid retail license and reinstall Windows.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

diegovilchez said:


> TerryNet, I bought a brand-new Lenovo PC from a merchant.


And if you thought that you were also buying a legitimate Windows 8.1 you want to have a discussion with that merchant.


----------



## diegovilchez (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Thank you for the info. Where can I buy a valid retail license, please? And if I am going to purchase the software, should I look for Windows 8.1 or a newer version? I'd appreciate your advice.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like Amazon still has Microsoft Windows 8.1 - Full Version. If you buy that and want to try Windows 10 you can "upgrade" for no additional dollars (for a few more months). If you buy Windows 10 you are stuck with it.


----------

